
Boris Johnson Has Ruined Britain - mpweiher
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/10/opinion/boris-johnson-resignation-brexit.html
======
Cypher
I like Boris far more than trish. It's sad to see British continue to fade
into the darkness though.

